# Vit B12 for performance



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi just wondering how many if any use b12 injections ? Hard to find much evidence it's improves engergy etc.

read a bit about its hungers effects , wondering how bad there are also

thanks


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

?????


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> ?????


 Exactly what I was thinking.

OP, B12 is a vitimin supplement, not a performance enhancing drug.


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

I know , but people report greater energy and focus injecting b12 . Just wondered if any one had used it .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

can you buy b12 injections in the uk or is a source of other enhancing drugs needed? i thought it was prescription only


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yea other source needed


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

safc49 said:


> can you buy b12 injections in the uk or is a source of other enhancing drugs needed? i thought it was prescription only





Drew27 said:


> Yea other source needed


 You can buy it off E-Bay FFS. It's not even schedule 5, it's a fu**ing vitamin supplement......


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I think you would only see a benefit of you were actually deficient in it already, otherwise its probably a waste of time


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Just because you inject it, doesn't mean it's going to make a difference as above its only a vitamin


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> You can buy it off E-Bay FFS. It's not even schedule 5, it's a fu**ing vitamin supplement......


 It's still fcuking prescription only in the UK FFS

I see its an American seller has it on eBay. I wonder why there's no UK sellers? And I wonder why it's not sitting on the shelf in boots beside vitamin c?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

safc49 said:


> It's still fcuking prescription only in the UK FFS
> 
> I see its an American seller has it on eBay. I wonder why there's no UK sellers?* And I wonder why it's not sitting on the shelf in boots beside vitamin c? *


 It is, in tablet form, it's prescription due to the fact it's an injection and the risks associated with time users. They want trained nurses to provide guidance on propper injection procedure before giving it out to people, I think this is more due to a liability issue more than anything though.

Country's without free healthcare are more lax on these things, as people without money may need these medications, hence they are legal to buy.

It is illegal to sell prescription medication in the uk, it is legal to import for personal use as long as it is not a controlled or scheduled substance. You do not need a 'source' for B12.

I import B12 and Omeprozole all the time with no issues and it is perfectly legal.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> *It is, in tablet form, it's prescription due to the fact it's an injection* and the risks associated with time users. They want trained nurses to provide guidance on propper injection procedure before giving it out to people, I think this is more due to a liability issue more than anything though.
> 
> Country's without free healthcare are more lax on these things, as people without money may need these medications, hence they are legal to buy.
> 
> ...


 Exactly, the thread is about injectable b12


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

safc49 said:


> Exactly, the thread is about injectable b12


 And I think the rest of my post addressed all the answers you need on that, not just the tiny portion you outlined in bold.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> And I think the rest of my post addressed all the answers you need on that, not just the tiny portion you outlined in bold.


 What, that you can buy b12 tablets on eBay? Nobody was talking about tablets. So it CANT be bought in the UK (legally). Yes, so you can buy it abroad. That's all you had to say.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I use it in injectable form every 2-3 weeks and yes it does give you a boost. A very noticeable one. Its not a strength boost but a refreshing wake up, makes you all bright eyed and bushy tailed . For me it has an effect the same day.

It can be obtained from Canada legally without prescription,just a disclaimer.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> And I think the rest of my post addressed all the answers you need on that, not just the tiny portion you outlined in bold.


 You did state it's "only" a vitamin, making it sound as if it's available in your local chemist Without prescription


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

safc49 said:


> What, that you can buy b12 tablets on eBay? Nobody was talking about tablets. So it CANT be bought in the UK (legally). Yes, so you can buy it abroad. *That's all you had to say. *


 No, that's all you wanted me to say, big difference.

What I explained was that you do not need a source for B12 as it is readily available over the internet. And then proceeded to explain to you the points which you are attempting to use to argue against me. You are making no sense.

You seem to be getting overly aggressive and erratic over such a small thing and your posts are making you look stupid, I would just stop........

Edit: Technically you are actually buying it in the UK, so even that is not illegal, it is just being shipped here from a different country, the purchase is made on your computer in your own home......


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> No, that's all you wanted me to say, big difference.
> 
> What I explained was that you do not need a source for B12 as it is readily available over the internet. And then proceeded to explain to you the points which you are attempting to use to argue against me. You are making no sense.
> 
> You seem to be getting overly aggressive and erratic over such a small thing and your posts are making you look stupid, I would just stop........


 I think you'll find you came in with the aggressive post if you flick up the page.

"You can buy it off E-Bay FFS. It's not even schedule 5, it's a fu**ing vitamin supplement......"

And a little reminder where that aggressive post stemed from....

"can you buy b12 injections in the uk or is a source of other enhancing drugs needed? i thought it was prescription only"

Then you come back with its in tablet form when it was the injectable form in topic

 Like this


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

All this aggro over a vitamin which you can buy in tablet form over the counter ... crazy!!

You boys need to lay off the B12/Tren.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

H_JM_S said:


> All this aggro over a vitamin which you can buy in tablet form over the counter ... crazy!!
> 
> You boys need to lay off the B12/Tren.


 It's the Tren12 that's the problem......



safc49 said:


> I think you'll find you came in with the aggressive post if you flick up the page.
> 
> "You can buy it off E-Bay FFS. It's not even schedule 5, it's a fu**ing vitamin supplement......"
> 
> ...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> It's the Tren12 that's the problem......
> 
> 
> View attachment 123587


 Your birthday party today?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> All this aggro over a vitamin which you can buy in tablet form over the counter ... crazy!!
> 
> You boys need to lay off the B12/Tren.


 The injectable is supposedly superior for absorption


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

safc49 said:


> Your birthday party today?


 No, the kid's just unhappy because he found out he does not need to get B12 from his source and can actually buy it on E-Bay, since it is not a scheduled substance. This and the fact that he has s**t himself.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> No, the kid's just unhappy because he found out he does not need to get B12 from his source and can actually buy it on E-Bay, since it is not a scheduled substance. This and the fact that he has s**t himself.


 Ah ffs, your parents should have potty trained you better


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

safc49 said:


> Ah ffs, your parents should have potty trained you better


 They are regretting it now.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

B12 tablets are crap unless you take handfuls of the stuff.

A significant portion of the nutrient is lost during the absorption process. Oral pills must first be digested before the body can put the nutrient to work.Since so much of the vitamin is lost during absorption, You have to take far more than the recommended daily intake to even see any results.
Most people struggle to remember daily doses of vitamins - especially on a long-term, ongoing basis. That means your vitamin storehouse won't be replenished and you won't see the benefits. So going to Boots for a bottle of pills is quite frankly a waste of time. If you are going to do it do it right.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

FFS kiddies, get a grip, you arguing over vit injections, at least argue over something worth falling out over, such as - is banzi a transexual , or , did your hamster eat my goldfish, or i went dogging down at the local park and you was [email protected] my missus, TAXI !!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

barksie said:


> FFS kiddies, get a grip, you arguing over vit injections, at least argue over something worth falling out over, such as - is banzi a transexual , or , did your hamster eat my goldfish, or i went dogging down at the local park and you was [email protected] my missus, TAXI !!!!


 Banzi is a transsexual........


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep, tried it for a while and really wanted to be convinced with it but just didn't feel any difference. Regardless, I'm sure it had some benefit but just not as distinct as I hoped. Same thoughts from a couple of other people who were with me whilst I was abroad (I had legal access to it without prescription where I was working).


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Been told injecting vitamin c is good and healthy


----------

